# Last of my parts came today.



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

My Pedders package finally arrived today,here's a pic of all my parts that I hope to have installed within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

How in the heck do you insert pics without having to use a link like I used?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Copy the IMG Code and past it to the thread.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Copy the IMG Code and past it to the thread.


Got it,thanks!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem. What package did you go with?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GM4life said:


> No problem. What package did you go with?


Went with the Pedders Big Bore Damper Package which included the big bore shocks,GSR II struts,endlinks,strut mounts/bearings,and bumpstops.

Also in the pic are Lovells radius rod bushings and King springs= HD stock height rear and HHD 20mm drop front.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool, let us know how it feels and post pics after your done.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The front drop is gonna look great.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

how much did u pay for everything all together? 
is that any different than the pedders touring package?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

6point0 goat said:


> how much did u pay for everything all together?
> is that any different than the pedders touring package?


King springs= $380 shipped
Pedders Big Bore package= $825 with shipping
Lovells RR bushings=$189.99 shipped(ebay)

I would have bought a complete Pedders kit,but I wanted King springs instead of the Pedders since the Kings are quite a bit stiffer.


The Pedders Touring kit does not include springs and the big bore kit includes the best struts and shocks that Pedders has to offer I believe.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I still have not installed my parts yet,I've had no time to do so.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you're going to like the drop. 20mm (3/4") isn't that much but it adds to the looks and handling. i went 20mm all the way around and love it


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> you're going to like the drop. 20mm (3/4") isn't that much but it adds to the looks and handling. i went 20mm all the way around and love it


I was actually thinking of selling the stock height King rears and buying the 20mm King rears,but am worried about rubbing when the time comes to buy new wheels with most wheels having offsets that are not optimal.


----------



## Leeezy (Aug 15, 2009)

any wheel gap with those springs?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Leeezy said:


> any wheel gap with those springs?


There will be some gap.


----------

